

Erase All Kittens: Introduce kids to HTML by modifying a game while playing - liotier
http://eraseallkittens.com

======
__xtrimsky
Looks pretty cool! My daughter is not yet 2 years old so it's a bit early, but
I can't wait to introduce her to programming. (I myself started at 13)

